# Do your pedes "test bite"



## cjm1991 (Jun 12, 2008)

So about 1 out of every 4 times I handle any of my pedes they seem like they are about to bite but release me. Just happened like 40 seconds ago again so I figured Id see what you guys thought about it.. its pretty scarey I was holding my largest S.heros castaneiceps ( around 8 inch trunk legnth ) when it stops and I feel its huge fangs grab my pinky finger under my knuckle. This is pretty scarey stuff.. do pedes not "like" the way my skin feels or are they just testing to see what they are walking on.... or do I just have pedes that enjoy scareing me  Thanks guys.

-CJM-


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking forward to a bite report


----------



## CEM (Jun 12, 2008)

I’ve never understood why people feel the need to hold their centipedes. Is it like a "look at me I'm a manly man" or what? Not that I really care, whatever blows your skirt up, I just don’t get it.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 12, 2008)

Why on earth would you want to keep an animal you can only look at? With proper technique handling pedes and all inverts is easy and you have about a 99% chance of not being bitten. If you get bit its something you did wrong. But they feel awesome walking around your hands/fingers/ext...  I still would like a definate answer but that does sound true.. I live in a warmer climate also but Ive never been bit only "test bit". It doesnt even hurt its just kinda freaky when its your hand and those big fangs 

-CJM-


----------



## Nich (Jun 12, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Why on earth would you want to keep an animal you can only look at?
> 
> -CJM-


Are you joking....:?


----------



## Quixtar (Jun 12, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Why on earth would you want to keep an animal you can only look at? With proper technique handling pedes and all inverts is easy and you have about a 99% chance of not being bitten. If you get bit its something you did wrong. But they feel awesome walking around your hands/fingers/ext...  I still would like a definate answer but that does sound true.. I live in a warmer climate also but Ive never been bit only "test bit". It doesnt even hurt its just kinda freaky when its your hand and those big fangs
> 
> -CJM-


I would say it's much lower than 99%, and there would be serious complications involved in bites or stings by animals such as Atrax/Hadronyche/Phoneutria/Sicarius sp. spiders or Androctonus/Leiurus/Tityus sp. scorpions. Even a large Scolopendra subspinipes will put you out of commission for some time.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 12, 2008)

Quixtar said:


> I would say it's much lower than 99%, and there would be serious complications involved in bites or stings by animals such as Atrax/Hadronyche/Phoneutria/Sicarius sp. spiders or Androctonus/Leiurus/Tityus sp. scorpions. Even a large Scolopendra subspinipes will put you out of commission for some time.


All this paranoia about getting bitten is getting annoying. Obviously no-one will handle his/her pet Brazilian Wandering Spider or Sydney Funnelweb. Those are known killers. Centipedes are not. The only substantiated case of a person dying from a centipede bite (in this case, indirectly) was a Turkish man in 2005 - but he died of a secondary complication of the bite. The venom alone did not kill him. In short, CENTIPEDE BITES ARE NOT LIFE-THREATENING UNLESS YOU ARE ALLERGIC TO THE VENOM. FUNNELWEB BITES CAN BE LIFE-THREATENING REGARDLESS OF WHETHER YOU HAVE AN ALLERGY TO THE VENOM. THAT'S THAT.


----------



## crpy (Jun 12, 2008)

Phark said:


> All  CENTIPEDE BITES ARE NOT LIFE-THREATENING UNLESS YOU ARE ALLERGIC TO THE VENOM. FUNNELWEB BITES CAN BE LIFE-THREATENING REGARDLESS OF WHETHER YOU HAVE AN ALLERGY TO THE VENOM. THAT'S THAT.


I think its more about where you fling your pede when it NAILS ya. Like, on your grandma, kid, dog or what ever, just share your bite stories


----------



## Quixtar (Jun 12, 2008)

Phark said:


> All this paranoia about getting bitten is getting annoying. Obviously no-one will handle his/her pet Brazilian Wandering Spider or Sydney Funnelweb. Those are known killers. Centipedes are not. The only substantiated case of a person dying from a centipede bite (in this case, indirectly) was a Turkish man in 2005 - but he died of a secondary complication of the bite. The venom alone did not kill him. In short, CENTIPEDE BITES ARE NOT LIFE-THREATENING UNLESS YOU ARE ALLERGIC TO THE VENOM. FUNNELWEB BITES CAN BE LIFE-THREATENING REGARDLESS OF WHETHER YOU HAVE AN ALLERGY TO THE VENOM. THAT'S THAT.


Why on earth would you want to keep an animal you can only look at? *With proper technique handling pedes and all inverts is easy and you have about a 99% chance of not being bitten*. If you get bit its something you did wrong. But they feel awesome walking around your hands/fingers/ext...  I still would like a definate answer but that does sound true.. I live in a warmer climate also but Ive never been bit only "test bit". It doesnt even hurt its just kinda freaky when its your hand and those big fangs 

-CJM-


----------



## SAn (Jun 12, 2008)

the less handling the better for the animal and yourself. 
No handling is even better 

a bite is not something to play with, but it cant stop people from handling.

Also some people own cobras or venomous reptiles, why the heck they keep an animal if only to see eh? they MUST be stupid according to the previous view :?


----------



## troglodyte (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't feel the need to hold my fish...


----------



## hibludij (Jun 12, 2008)

troglodyte said:


> I don't feel the need to hold my fish...


 lol

I handle all my fish, its realy fun when they are flaping around in you hands...  

jk


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 12, 2008)

SAn said:


> the less handling the better for the animal and yourself.
> No handling is even better
> 
> a bite is not something to play with, but it cant stop people from handling.
> ...


Umm honestly you are stupid for owning a cobra or a really venomous snake. It could kill any of your pets and you by just trying to drop a rat in for it to destroy... and they get like 8 foot... so seriously theres a MONSTEROUS difference between venomous snakes and inverts. As far as being bit I never have but im sure it would make me ALOT more careful the next time  Now can a Pro tell me a good answer to my question and stay on topic... besides if its stupid to handle them then why do alot of experts hold there pedes?? Are you questioning them? If so prepare for a brutal flamming


----------



## dtknow (Jun 12, 2008)

I will go out on a limb and say all the experts, and otherwise that handle their pedes are stupid, yes. But they accept that they will get bitten, and I'm goign to assume they will not fling or otherwise injure their pet. If thats the case with you, go ahead and keep handling and the rest of us that don't have the balls to  (doesn't that make you warm and fuzzy inside :liar: ) will enjoy reading it.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 12, 2008)

99% chance of not being bitten??????
That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. 


Also, the guy who died did die from a secondary infection not a centipede bite.


----------



## SAn (Jun 12, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Umm honestly you are stupid for owning a cobra or a really venomous snake. It could kill any of your pets and you by just trying to drop a rat in for it to destroy... and they get like 8 foot... so seriously theres a MONSTEROUS difference between venomous snakes and inverts. As far as being bit I never have but im sure it would make me ALOT more careful the next time  Now can a Pro tell me a good answer to my question and stay on topic... besides if its stupid to handle them then why do alot of experts hold there pedes?? Are you questioning them? If so prepare for a brutal flamming


Please brutal flame me, because i DO question it.
Even people with looong and deep experience in pedes say NOT to handle them. Some do yes, but its on their own risk and they aknowledge it.
I never heard anyone say go and handle centipedes.

As for "besides if its stupid to handle them then why do alot of experts hold there pedes?? "

i ll just say that in many documentaries even steve irwin was catching pretty venomous reptiles, but you didnt see people go and and catch and handle just because the expert did, or did ya? :clap: :clap:


----------



## jynxxxedangel (Jun 12, 2008)

crpy said:


> I think its more about where you fling your pede when it NAILS ya. Like, on your grandma, kid, dog or what ever, just share your bite stories


*LMAO!!!*

The mental picture you have just given me is priceless!


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well sorry if you guys dont know to properly hold a pede, and yes there is a right and EXTREMELY wron way to do so, but just because you dont and get bit 50% of the time thats your own stupid fault. And sense out of the countless times I have without being tagged id say the odds are more like 99-1 more than anything. And if you know so much about pedes why not answer my question all of the people trying to argue. Argue about the topic not The posibility of being bitten. WHY DO PEDES TEST BITE, DO YOURS DO THE SAME? Im not the only person curious about this... And ftw I would never fling or toss any invert that bit me, let alone the fact that if your holding a large Subspinipes... maybe you need to be bitten.. I dont hold any Subspinipes species, only my S.Heros, morsitans, and polymorphas.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 12, 2008)

True that everybody is different.  "Me" I will and have flung a pede head over tail across a room after it bit me.  I think difference in perception about getting bit is the key here.  If you accept that you are likely to get bit sooner or later while doing this, go ahead.  You should make sure you do that first because the bite is coming, ha!  As far as "experts" go, everybody does something stupid sometimes, no matter how smart they are.  I question almost everything, I consider their expertise but we are all human.  Half the time I've been to the doctor, they got it wrong, but I've only been when I was about to die so that just makes it more complicated for the doc.  You can wash your hands, be calm, get confident and WHAM!, a bite!  And you ask, "What did I do wrong!"  ..you picked up a pede.  Really though, I understand the attraction to do this, I've done it several times.  It's possible that only the heat and texture of your skin can trigger a bite.  Nothing you did wrong there if that's the case.  But back to the question in the original thread, I think the test biting is "tasting".  I have experienced this too.  I believe they extend their mandibles and press their "tasting" mouthparts onto your skin since it may feel funny to them and warm, even though you may have washed the salts and oils off your hand.  So I think they are tasting with the mouth parts and doing a texture feel with light pinching, then it's, ..let's see if this really tastes good ...BOOM! ...it's a centipede boomerang, haha.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 12, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> True that everybody is different.  "Me" I will and have flung a pede head over tail across a room after it bit me.  I think difference in perception about getting bit is the key here.  If you accept that you are likely to get bit sooner or later while doing this, go ahead.  You should make sure you do that first because the bite is coming, ha!  As far as "experts" go, everybody does something stupid sometimes, no matter how smart they are.  I question almost everything, I consider their expertise but we are all human.  Half the time I've been to the doctor, they got it wrong, but I've only been when I was about to die so that just makes it more complicated for the doc.  You can wash your hands, be calm, get confident and WHAM!, a bite!  And you ask, "What did I do wrong!"  ..you picked up a pede.  Really though, I understand the attraction to do this, I've done it several times.  It's possible that only the heat and texture of your skin can trigger a bite.  Nothing you did wrong there if that's the case.  But back to the question in the original thread, I think the test biting is "tasting".  I have experienced this too.  I believe they extend their mandibles and press their "tasting" mouthparts onto your skin since it may feel funny to them and warm, even though you may have washed the salts and oils off your hand.  So I think they are tasting with the mouth parts and doing a texture feel with light pinching, then it's, ..let's see if this really tastes good ...BOOM! ...it's a centipede boomerang, haha.


True all the way lol.


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Jun 12, 2008)

dtknow said:


> I will go out on a limb and say all the experts, and otherwise that handle their pedes are stupid, yes. But they accept that they will get bitten, and I'm goign to assume they will not fling or otherwise injure their pet. If thats the case with you, go ahead and keep handling and the rest of us that don't have the balls to  (doesn't that make you warm and fuzzy inside :liar: ) will enjoy reading it.


The most truth in this entire thread.

It's like my friend who smokes:  He knows he's stupid for doing it, but admits it, so I can't really challenge his decision.

If you want to hold an aggressive creature capable of making you miserable, you're stupid.  Admit it, it's OK    Just don't hurt your pet when it does bite you (it'll be much sooner than 98 times from now, you've probably smashed the odds by now) by "flinging it across the room" like another poster did.

I held my emporer scorpion once, and I probably won't do it again.  It wasn't worth the risk, just like I don't like it when bees land on me outside.  I don't freak out and they don't sting me, but it's not something I want to push even if the sting won't be fatal.

After reading the bite reports for various centipedes I have to agree that they are not to be handled, it's just not worth the misery and potential complications.

OP, learn to spell, or at least proofread your posts, they're rife with spelling errors.  I'm not trying to bust on you, just friendly advice:  On the internet the only way you have to express yourself is your typing.  Sloppy typing makes you look bad.


----------



## hibludij (Jun 12, 2008)

centipedes fangs are propably like our arms and when they encounter something new they want to see what it is. I have seen my pedes "bite" almost everything, from water cups to bark, banana, twizers, silicon(in vivariums).

never handled my pedes thou!


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have been watching and they do indeed do this to alot of things they encounter.


----------



## Nich (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine tend to use thier "fangs' for leverage if they find themselfs being inverted or rolled. Also for general tactile exploration. This thread contains a compilation of the most ireprehensibly lame coments I have seen in a good amount of time. A person that chosses to handle anything does so at thier own risk ( ImE) Challanging a persons intelligence for it is infact a stupid action in and of itself. That said, I think there is a percfect thread for example of what could be confused as test biting is one in which GBB using its fangs for grip. It wasnt thought of as a test bite, but could easily be misconstrewn.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah me and all my friends are still bite free. It dont bother me anymore though im so used to it doing this.


----------



## swat_wilson (Jul 19, 2008)

Apart from giving you a big hand of handling a centipede , i have nothing to say 

You are very  brave  :worship:  


(But  i think  it is  not  very  sensible for  us  to  handle centipedes without proper protective clothing     i am used to wear  the  NOMEX  US Air-force  issued  pilot  gloves   when i try  to  get them    )


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Jul 19, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Umm honestly you are stupid for owning a cobra or a really venomous snake.


I don't think owning a venomous snake makes a person stupid. It all depends on how careful the owner is and whether or not he/she is putting other people's lives at risk. A venomous snake can be raised in a safe fashion, just as many T's, cents, and scorps are. 
How can you own a venomous pet and then call another venomous pet owner stupid? The owner of the pet (and local laws) should get to decide what is too dangerous.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 20, 2008)

Senses-Tingling said:


> I don't think owning a venomous snake makes a person stupid. It all depends on how careful the owner is and whether or not he/she is putting other people's lives at risk. A venomous snake can be raised in a safe fashion, just as many T's, cents, and scorps are.
> How can you own a venomous pet and then call another venomous pet owner stupid? The owner of the pet (and local laws) should get to decide what is too dangerous.



Yeah sorry this was an old thread and I was argueing with someone who was calling me ignorant. But yes thats true, I own quite a few very hot species of inverts and locally caught reptiles  But snakes are without a doubt more complicated to keep safely... I mean its obvious.. no offense I dont mean to offend anyone on here I try to be better than that.. But snakes are larger and alot more aggressive than any species of centipede and T's.


----------



## -Exotic (Jul 20, 2008)

well your always running the risk of being bitten.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 21, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> With proper technique handling pedes and all inverts is easy and you have about a 99% chance of not being bitten.


looks like u almost lucked out on that 1%


----------



## PompeyKilla (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by cjm1991
Umm honestly you are stupid for owning a cobra or a really venomous snake. It could kill any of your pets and you by just trying to drop a rat in for it to destroy... and they get like 8 foot...

8 foot cobras? That can't be right, can it?


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 21, 2008)

The King Cobra can get up to 15 feet in the wild. 8 feet is nothing in captivity my uncle owns 3 of them. None of them are 8' yet but all around 6. And would definately kill you if it bit you. The nearest hospital is over an hour from his house. Thats why I disagree with him on owning Cobras and Rattlesnakes. Theres a video of youtube I believe of a 14 foot one being handled.


----------



## clam1991 (Jul 21, 2008)

look i dont know the exact percentages but ive never been bitten and for those of u calling people who handle their inverts stupid then ur saying that people who handle dogs and cats r to cuz ive been nibbled on by dogs and cats my whole life. and if your pede hasnt bitten u hard maybe he is just curious cuz my scorp puts pressure on my fingers but just to check out his surroundings. now no more tit for tat cuz everyone handles their pets! and if u dont want to u dont have to but if u do dont listen to those who call u dumb.


----------



## colicabcadam (Jul 21, 2008)

handle your pede as much as you want mate, but be warned that if it bites it will hurt!

Everyone on here just seems to be negative because others have different opinions, no ones opinion on this site is correct, if it's such a bad idea handling a pede, then surley it's a bad idea keeping them in a container.


----------



## SpaceHawk (Jul 22, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Umm honestly you are stupid for owning a cobra or a really venomous snake. It could kill any of your pets and you by just trying to drop a rat in for it to destroy... and they get like 8 foot... so seriously theres a MONSTEROUS difference between venomous snakes and inverts. As far as being bit I never have but im sure it would make me ALOT more careful the next time  Now can a Pro tell me a good answer to my question and stay on topic... besides if its stupid to handle them then why do alot of experts hold there pedes?? Are you questioning them? If so prepare for a brutal flamming


You are really uneducated.  People keep hot reptiles the SAME reason you and everyone here keeps Androctonus scorpions or any other venomous invert for that matter, which some species of Androc's have caused as many deaths as Cape Cobra's in Northern Africa.

BOTTOM LINE IS:  Your Invert's DO NOT AND WILL NOT beg to be handled.  This does not tame them down or help them adjust to captivity.  ALL YOU are doing is stressing your invert out, period, whether it shows or not.  Keeping them heathly, thriving and hopefully breeding is the reason for it.  They are not cuddlely "pets" and temping as it may be to hold them there is absolutely no reason for it, except for to say "Yeah...and I hold it too..wanna see?"

Get a different hobby before you get yourself a hot animal and get yourself stung, bit or both.  

And by the way, I manage a vet hospital, do Venom research professionally and breed several upons several reptiles.  I guess this makes me somewhat of a "pro" as you so plainly put.  

Are you ready to give me a brutal come back?  Ridiculous...


----------



## K-TRAIN (Jul 22, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Yeah me and all my friends are still bite free. It dont bother me anymore though im so used to it doing this.


um yea i dont normally look at things about centipedes and such (just not what im into when it comes to inverts) 
but i had to laugh at this,  cjm1991.

i said the same thing working with some reptiles and arachnids. and guess what. i got bit. 

im not gonna state my opinions or anything, i dont like to argue most of the time, but anyone who handles any kind of animal that can bite or harm you should remember this: 


*"its not if you get bitten. its when"*


----------



## buthus (Jul 22, 2008)

Im trying to experience a few interesting things whilst on this earth.  Keeping some pedes fits right in there for me. Handling them is part of that experience. And so is getting tagged and envenomated. I wouldnt have it any other way.

Look.. you're not stupid if you choose to handle your pede and you're not a pansy if you choose not to.  
BUT.. yer a stupid pansy if you handle while hoping you wont get bit.   You also can be a stupid pansy staring at your pede enclosure longing for the real connection and compensating for your fear by blowing hot air against handling on invert boards.    


Pedes that dont bite ...what a bore.


Testbites? .. hands are made out of meat.. of course a pede will now and then just give a little poke to check things out.


----------



## crpy (Jul 22, 2008)

A friend of mine just likes being a stupid pansy, and he doesn't even own a pede


----------



## coffin pest (Jul 22, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Why on earth would you want to keep an animal you can only look at? With proper technique handling pedes and all inverts is easy and you have about a 99% chance of not being bitten. If you get bit its something you did wrong. But they feel awesome walking around your hands/fingers/ext...  I still would like a definate answer but that does sound true.. I live in a warmer climate also but Ive never been bit only "test bit". It doesnt even hurt its just kinda freaky when its your hand and those big fangs
> 
> -CJM-


Something called scientific observation; little bit beyond pet-keeping.


----------



## SpaceHawk (Jul 23, 2008)

coffin pest said:


> Something called scientific observation; little bit beyond pet-keeping.


This is exactly the point in keeping most inverts, great comment.

This is the most irresponsible husbandry practice you guys are talking about, and I would rank it up there with being a novice and trying to keep cobra's and trying to handle them as well, regardless of whether or not one can do more damage than the other, it is still bad practice and can potentially be dangerous to you and to the animal (what if you toss it across the room after being bit because it startled you?).

If you guys want to ooooh and ahhhh everybody with your dumb antics why not try to join the Jackass crew?  It would be funnier to watch you get bit then to listen to you try and defend your position on WHY you handle your pede's.


----------



## buthus (Jul 23, 2008)

> (what if you toss it across the room after being bit because it startled you?)..


You mean..like.. when someone completely forgets hes handling a 7" invertebrate? :? :roll:


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 23, 2008)

colicabcadam said:


> handle your pede as much as you want mate, but be warned that if it bites it will hurt!
> 
> Everyone on here just seems to be negative because others have different opinions, no ones opinion on this site is correct, if it's such a bad idea handling a pede, then surley it's a bad idea keeping them in a container.


I agree theres not really a better way to put it.;P, And also im not a scientist so I dont enjoy just observing things from a close distance.. call my stupid or whatever but I think handling them and testing their behavior is just as such scientific examination and looking at them in a container..


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jul 25, 2008)

*Get bit by millipedes, its more fun.*

I have been bitten by my millipedes when they test bite, but it doesn't hurt, it doesn't break the skin, and they are not venomous. 

I personally would not handle a centipede except for the tiny harmless and blind soil centipedes. Most people in the hobby consider centipedes display only pets. It is a question of risk/reward and if holding the centipede is worth the risk of a painful venomous bite, this is America, and they have the right to be bitten, as long as they don't hurt others. 

However, if they end up in the emergency room they can be hurting others by:

#1 Taking up emergency room space and a doctor's time.

#2 Driving up the cost of medical insurance.

#3 Giving the invertebrate keeping hobby a bad reputation in the public's eye.

Holding a centipede is not an accident, so the bite would have to be considered premeditated. :wall:


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 25, 2008)

SpaceHawk said:


> You are really uneducated.  People keep hot reptiles the SAME reason you and everyone here keeps Androctonus scorpions or any other venomous invert for that matter, which some species of Androc's have caused as many deaths as Cape Cobra's in Northern Africa.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE IS:  Your Invert's DO NOT AND WILL NOT beg to be handled.  This does not tame them down or help them adjust to captivity.  ALL YOU are doing is stressing your invert out, period, whether it shows or not.  Keeping them heathly, thriving and hopefully breeding is the reason for it.  They are not cuddlely "pets" and temping as it may be to hold them there is absolutely no reason for it, except for to say "Yeah...and I hold it too..wanna see?"
> 
> ...


Wow. I hope that makes you feel tough, an attempt at pride over the internet.


----------



## SpaceHawk (Jul 25, 2008)

C'mon, you really can't be serious about your question...?  

Being a "pro (such a dumb way to put it)" at keeping, breeding, handling and basic biology of the animals you either keep and or study, doesn't justify stupid actions on the "pro's" part and it is up to the experienced handler and keeper to educate novice keepers.  If people stayed stupid and never learned anything, either from mistakes or from other people who know better, than the whole herp and invert practice would be banned and illegal due to everyone doing things with their animals that would help bring down all the red tape.

If you study, lets say Sharks, you don't stick your hand in their mouths or ride them like a dolphin just because you can read their body language better then the sharks themselves.

And BTW, you said "who would argue with a pro", so I gave you my background so that you can see I know what I am talking about.  If it makes you feel "little" then thats your fault, I only stated what was what and didn't boast about it.

Man you're a funny little kid...get off the internet and go read some books.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry im a little kid, but what kind of mature person would waste so much time trying to argue with a child? I agree'd to almost everything you said in your original post (almost everything). Now I guess you feel like your pride is hurt so you keep trying to argue.


----------



## SpaceHawk (Jul 27, 2008)

Good for you on being able to learn, that is what this is all about.  Observe and study your inverts and leave them alone to do what they do naturally without trying to stress them out all the time.

My poor pride...


----------

